# 4th of July Walnut



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 4, 2015)

It's always nice when someone just wants to see their log go to a good use. I picked this one up today with my log arch which is real easy to use but in this case a much larger tool than the log called for. The log arch can handle up to a 56" diameter tree but I don't think the tires could handle a 56" diameter tree. This one was a 20" diameter and 10' long log. Hope to cut it up in the next few days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 4, 2015)

That looks like a very nice Walnut log. Looks promising. That Arch is huge. Looks like the tire on the right might be a little low.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 4, 2015)

The tire was a little low. Filled her up before heading out too far. This model of Arch is the "Hugo" made by Logrite. They've discontinued this size and this particular one I was told was the very last one produced. We're going to make some modifications to it and repaint it. It comes in handy.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2015)

Lots of nice lumber there! Should mill up very nicely. Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> That looks like a very nice Walnut log. Looks promising. That Arch is huge. Looks like the tire on the right might be a little low.


Nope. The tire on the left is over inflated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyC (Jul 5, 2015)

A lot of sap wood but still a nice Walnut log. That log arch is the bee's knees. Too bad that tire on the left swole upon you while driving around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## From The Forty (Jul 5, 2015)

Allen, 

I'm jealous. I don't no where you find this stuff. I do know that the end product will be good!

Geoff


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 5, 2015)

Sometimes it's just luck Geoff. I've been at this for quite some time and a lot of people know I'm interested in logs. I turn down more than I take mostly due to lack of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> I turn down more than I take mostly due to lack of time.



Ditto. And don't let anyone tell you too much sap is a bad thing especially in walnut or other dark-heart species. Life is too short to cut the sap away. That's like saying Barbara Eden would have been sexy if only she didn't have such incredibly lovely . . . . . . . . . eyes.



 

Walnut + sap = the Barbara Eden of wood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh wow, huba huba! I had a crush on her when I was a kid, I think I'm still rubbing bottles looking for that genie, lol.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I had a crush on her when I was a kid



Who didn't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Who didn't.


Me because I'm not an  like some people

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 5, 2015)

Personally I thought her mother was much better looking.

Graybeard

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Personally I thought her mother was much better looking.
> 
> Graybeard



I have known women personally who I thought were better looking than her but I don't see how you get *"much"* better looking than Jeannie because she's a solid 8.5 if not 9 in my book, but I'll take your word. All I could find out was that her name was Mary Alice Franklin - couldn't find a picture.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Who didn't (have a crush on Jeannie)?





Tclem said:


> Me ...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 82522


Lolololololol


----------



## CodyC (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, I don't agree about sapwood in Walnut but I completely agree about Barbara Eden. Did anybody else get frustrated with Captain Nelson (Larry Hagman) and his indifference to Jeannie's advances?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

CodyC said:


> Did anybody else get frustrated with Captain Nelson (Larry Hagman) and his indifference to Jeannie's advances?



No I found it encouraging - I always figured I'd marry her once I reached puberty, but she got remarried before I got the chance to woo her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Personally I thought her mother was much better looking.
> 
> Graybeard



David is there any way you could produce a picture of Jeannie's mom? I cannot find one. Are you referring to her mom in the series (do not remember her having one in it) or Barbara's real mom? I can't find anything either way.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 15, 2015)

Kevin, I was being a smart ass. Never saw the woman, you know how old guys are.
Graybeard


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 15, 2015)

I thought I could remember just what the Mother In-Law looked like so I Googled it and couldn't find anything till I added mother in-law to the search and then it hit me. It was Bewitched that had a mother In-Law problem NOT I dream of Barbara Oh I mean Genie.


----------

